# New Family from Lancashire looking to move to Dubai - Though I feel put off.



## ryanm182 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I have read the "readme1st" section and I have read alot of pages regards moving to UAE.

I have a GF/engaged for 7 years, though not married with 2 boys - 1 is 2yrs the other 6yrs. I have read that only Private Schooling is for expats and it is a massive cost! I would like me kids to have a standard education just like the UK has!

We would need a 3BR villa/aptment. I would earn approx $10k a month, would this be ok to live on?

I'm an IT guy, and back home I'm a contractor and I have a good life! I have a £250k home and a £50k car. I go on holiday 2-3 times a year and I can pretty much go and buy what I like, if I wish. 
I have all the mod cons at home and my kids have the best. Now, if I was to move over would I be able to live this life there? Or would I simply be giving it all up here for the sake a sunshine?

Should I Stay "OR" Should I Go?

Any thoughts would be a great help, and I thank you in advance.

Regards,
Ry


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are they giving you a housing allowance and extras on top of the 10k? Covering schools? Medical? In general speaking you should get 133% or so of the salary you are getting in your home country, in a way... not including housing, transportation, medical, flights for the family, etc. 

And if you did come, you must get married as you could not sponsor your wife.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ryanm182 said:


> have a £250k home and a £50k car. I go on holiday 2-3 times a year and I can pretty much go and buy what I like, if I wish.
> I have all the mod cons at home and my kids have the best.


No brainer, stay in the UK!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> No brainer, stay in the UK!


Exactly, sunshine is over rated anyways. 8 months out 12 its like living in a permanent state of sauna with feeling like the sun is literally a few inches above your head.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

i think you are excellent there in UK. ..stay there and you can always visit Dubai and see if you like it and then make desicion...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if your salary would be 10K USD per month all inclusive, there is no way you can sustain the lifestyle that you have. Schooling would be expensive, and most importantly you will need to get married first


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Based on what youve said, I say stay in the UK.


----------



## Finding my path (Sep 25, 2010)

If you aren't getting additional allowances such as accommodation, medical or education fees then I would also recommend you stay in the UK.
It would also be great if you can negotiate that the company sponsors you and your family. However as rsinner as has advised. You will need to be married first.

Good luck


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Exactly, sunshine is over rated anyways. 8 months out 12 its like living in a permanent state of sauna with feeling like the sun is literally a few inches above your head.



You are one of very few honest people who say that. Most people seem to say they love the fact that "Dubai is sunny throughout the year", even though evenings are hot and humid for 5 months, and noon temperatures are hot (30+) from March to November.


Sunshine in LA and South of France is one thing, and :sunshine" in Dubai or Kuwait is an entirely different thing


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Stay where you are


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

stay uk


----------

